

Ask HN: How to save an offline copy of all bookmarks? - rrtwo

Any known desktop apps (e.g., OSX) or browser addons, to save static copies of all bookmarks in the browser? (say Chrome)
======
zimpenfish
It's not a desktop app or browser addon but a Pinboard archive account might
work for you - [http://pinboard.in/upgrade/](http://pinboard.in/upgrade/)

I can't check right now but I -think- you can download the archive at any
time, not just if you're closing your account (but I could be wrong.)

------
jonah
You can just copy off Chrome's bookmarks file. It's at ~/Library/Application
Support/Google/Chrome/Default/Bookmarks

~~~
rrtwo
I want an actual copy of the webpage to be saved offline, not just the links.

